# any iasca / competition sq winners here?



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

be honest,

after getting a good result at an sq competition, do you drive home with the 'settings' like they were to win, or do you tweak em a bit for the drive home to make the drive more enjoyable??


cos we all know rta flat is like having sex with a cardboard box right?


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Haven't won, but a 2nd and a 3rd...

I never tweaked much after getting a good tune.

Maybe I should have and I would have done better?


----------



## 14642 (May 19, 2008)

No contest calls for a flat RTA curve, given the trade-offs in sound that would be required to get a flat curve.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

^x2. Equal loudness curve. And I only won once, but I didn't change settings on the way home. NPR doesn't require me to.


----------



## thumperxes (Mar 28, 2010)

Kept them the same for the drive up to sbn 03 and took 2nd rookie had that way set for a couple of months and left it that way for the ride home till my sister changed all the eq settings and could never get it back to how i liked it so i destroyed my whole system out of my old car now i have a new car im dealing with and enjoying the sound every chance with no competeing


----------



## MacLeod (Aug 16, 2009)

The only difference I had between my competition tune and daily driver tune was sub crossover and midbass level. 

I listen primarily to heavy metal which has very little sub bass so Ill bump the subs low pass up to 63 or even 80 as well as increase 80-125 on the midbass. Big time difference in making metal sound good and a stand up bass.


----------



## Luke352 (Jul 24, 2006)

Same here I've won a few comps here in Australia and I use my daily tune, maybe I'm just lucky and the judges like what I do. I will occasionally up the sub pre out for some stuff but that's about the only change I'll make. We haven't had a series over here that has called for the use of an RTA for 10+ years. My understanding of the RTA scoring section you used to see in IASCA comps though is that you didn't need a flat response to score well, I believe it looks at the step from one band to the band next to it, so the key was a smooth response not flat.


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

I'm still on the same setting that won me 2010s INAC rookie championship. I found that sticking with the same setting until I get to the venue is the best way to final tune. I found that temperature and humidity has an effect especially on my sub bass.

Last year I was at a June IASCA show and it was humid as all hell with rain to boot. Just before it was my turn for sound judging - I double checked everything and for some reason my sub was slow and muddy. I ran the A/C for about ten minute and everything cleared right up.

RTA flat makes me want to puke!


----------



## shawnk (Jan 11, 2010)

60ndown said:


> cos we all know rta flat is like having sex with a cardboard box right?


I don't know.. I've never had sex with a cardboard box:surprised:


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

AVIDEDTR said:


> temperature and humidity has an effect especially on my sub bass.
> 
> my sub was slow and muddy. I ran the A/C for about ten minute and everything cleared right up.


does physics agree?


----------



## Luke352 (Jul 24, 2006)

60ndown said:


> does physics agree?



Simple answer, yes!


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

60ndown said:


> does physics agree?


At also happened last year in Daytona Scott Buwalda was tuning my car around 11pm at night and it was rather humid and his biggest complaint was that my sub was slow - also me snoring in the passenger seat(38 hours awakeoke. This was news to me since back home here in Canada it was perfect just before we left - mind you it was -10 outside :laugh:

The very next day I asked Scott to listen to it again and his comment was my sub was right on par.

This time around the car was indoors with AC running.


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

When I lived in Michigan and had my car parked outside, the surrounds on the mids would stiffen up from the cold, so the sound changed once they started moving a bit and had the heater blowing on them.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Never took 1rst Place ! No readjustment needed


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

60ndown said:


> does physics agree?





bikinpunk said:


> note the air pressure portion about 1/3rd down, and do your reading from there).
> Speed of sound in air and the temperature calculator air pressure - table density of air calculation acoustic impedance air density sea level velocity ideal gas 20 degrees or 21 degrees Celsius C - sengpielaudio Sengpiel Berlin
> &
> Calculation speed of sound in humid air and the air pressure density of water density - sengpielaudio
> ...


speed of sound is directly related to temperature.

more good info in links above


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

bikinpunk said:


> speed of sound is directly related to temperature.
> 
> more good info in links above


i wonder if this throws out the whole 

"were only pressurizing the cabin, there are no waves" 

theory?

will a car interior pressurize more slowly because its cold?

with 1200 wrms?

im guessing yes with the above posts, 

but my scientific minds questions to what extent.

+1 for living in california, tune once and forget


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

I took home 1st and 2nd last season. Tune while driving home? heck no, Im usually too tired from the all day event :laugh:


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

bikinpunk said:


> speed of sound is directly related to temperature.
> 
> more good info in links above



I haven't read the links but wouldn't the changes affect all freq. the same? Kinda like the whole time equal time delay on both channels deal?


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

No it doesn't. The only thing that would change is the density of the air. Colder air being more dense would make it easier to pressurize the cabin. This is why world champion SPL competitors have A/C units blowing in the cabins of their cars right before runs.

It would not significantly change the lengths of the waves at these frequencies.



60ndown said:


> i wonder if this throws out the whole
> 
> "were only pressurizing the cabin, there are no waves"
> 
> ...


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

quality_sound said:


> I haven't read the links but wouldn't the changes affect all freq. the same? Kinda like the whole time equal time delay on both channels deal?


Honestly, I would think so, but I haven’t really looked into it enough.
Off hand, I would suspect that you’d have more potential for phase issues because t/a is a phase shift at a certain frequency. 
Phase angle calculation from time delay and frequency calculate phase difference time of arrival ITD phi phase shift - sengpielaudio

I remember looking at all this stuff when I was still in school. I know it’s been discussed here a few times already, too. But, to be honest, I can’t give you a solid answer without looking back into it. Maybe Jeff or someone else can tackle it.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

2nd at 3rd at Finals...forgot to add that.



thehatedguy said:


> Haven't won, but a 2nd and a 3rd...
> 
> I never tweaked much after getting a good tune.
> 
> Maybe I should have and I would have done better?


----------



## ~Spyne~ (Oct 17, 2008)

have won a number of comps here in Oz (including Nationals) and i almost ALWAYS tweak on the way home, based on feedback from the judges after the event.

my daily and comp settings are pretty much identical - generally raise the sub xover point from 63hz to 80hz


----------



## audiguy (Jul 30, 2007)

On the contrary, if I win, I don't change anything. If I lose, I tune to figure out what I did wrong. Why on earth would someone compete with a car that sounds bad?


----------



## 2DEEP2 (Jul 9, 2007)

My IASCA CD setting is different than my ANything else setting. Not that IASCA setting is flat, I think they jacked up the dud. I can buy the ORIGINAL recording and be just fine on my Anything else setting. Put in the IASCA recording and it's missing bottom end.

My anything else setting is normally based from the Ultimate Demonstration disk or RR set up disk.


----------



## The Real Old Guy (Jan 4, 2009)

Hi all,

For the most part I have left the setting as is. I learned long ago you start "hearing things" not there if you constantly keep tweeking. I haven't touched my car in years.

FYI First Place 2006 at SBN
Second at IASCA Finals 2006
Second 2009 at DSN to Eldridge
All done with a car not touched since 2003. Those were the last three shows I competed at.

Markey Dietrich


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Took a first today and I don't see a need to change it


----------



## EEB (Jul 21, 2008)

chefhow said:


> Took a first today and I don't see a need to change it


Congrats on first place. When you have some free time I wouldn't getting a demo.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

EEB said:


> Congrats on first place. When you have some free time I wouldn't getting a demo.


I would be glad to, you are in York aren't you?


----------



## EEB (Jul 21, 2008)

chefhow said:


> I would be glad to, you are in York aren't you?


Yeah, just outside of York close to Spring Grove. I could meet you some where in the area.


----------



## jsketoe (Aug 8, 2008)

I've got a couple of presets I use for competing and then some subbass vol tweaks...I've got my favorite curve in the proc. that I really like...I tweak to the comp disc though for IASCA and USACi. I've got a lot of presets i can use though.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

I have 2 presets in use for my car. 1 preset is for the lanes and the other is for day to day driving. Seeing as I'm sitting still while in the lanes and moving the rest of the time, my day to day preset has a boost on all freq's from 150Hz and down to compensate for road noise at 60+mph. But the X-overs/time delay/etc are all still the same.


----------

